# Postfix Probleme



## schleckerbeck (3. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich betreibe schon seit einiger Zeit einen Root Server bei Hetzner. Hat auch alles so weit ganz gut funktioniert. Nur bin ich bei Postfix irgendwie nie ganz durchgestiegen. Habe als Verwaltungstool VHCS2 installiert, was auch für Domains, FTP Accounts, MySQL etc. super funktioniert.
Hab jetzt mal ein paar z.T. glaub ich wirklich doofe Fragen: 
Bloß bekomme ich seit neuestem bei ein paar E-Mail Adressen, immer folgenden Fehler:
 	Code:
 	550 <info@domain.de>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in local recipient table; 
Wer VHCS2 nicht kennt: Da werden die Domains über MySQL verwaltet, also sozusagen als virtuelle Domains verwaltet.

Dann hab ich noch ein Problem: In Zeiten von Spam&Co wollt ich mir Amavis, ClamAV und Spamassassin installieren. Doch leider bekomme ich schon beim Virenscanner folgenden Fehler:
 	Code:
 	Jul  3 10:04:25 linux amavis[754]: (00754-01) ClamAV-clamd: Can't connect to UNIX socket /var/lib/clamav/clamd-socket: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden, retrying (2) 
Die Datei clamd-socket ist auch nicht vorhanden. Auch in der amavisd.conf steht dieser Pfad drinnen, bloß wo finde ich den Socket für ClamAV?

So, und dann hab ich noch ein Problem mit AmaVis und SQL. In der amavisd.conf steht bei mir
 	Code:
 	$sql_select_policy = 'SELECT *,users.id FROM users,policy WHERE (users.policy_id=policy.id) AND (users.email IN (%k)) ORDER BY users.priority DESC'; 
Dadurch erhalte ich folgenden Fehler:
 	Code:
 	Jul  3 08:23:12 linux amavis[31735]: (31735-01) TROUBLE in check_mail: cached FAILED: DBD::mysql::st execute failed: Table 'vhcs2.users' doesn't exist at (eval 51) line 244, <GEN3> line 21. 
Jetzt meine Frage: Welches SQL Statement erwartet Amavis dort? Was bedeutet die Variable (Perl-Variable?) %k? Mir ist schon klar, dass es in meiner vhcs2 Datenbank keine Tabelle users gibt. Aber auch mit anderen SQL Abfragen hatte ich keinen Erfolg. Welche Daten will Amavis dort haben? Die E-Mail Adressen, oder die Domains, oder was ganz anderes?

Ich glaub das wär's jetzt erst mal. Hier noch meine main.cf, master.cf, amavisd.conf und meine clamd.conf. Mit Spamassassin will ich mich erst beschäftigen, wenn ich diese Fehler ausgemerzt hab! 

main.cf
master.cf
amavisd.conf
clamd.conf

Danke schon mal im Voraus! Hoffe mir kann der eine oder andere helfen.

MfG, sc


----------

